
Apollo Guidance Computer Talk - StanAngeloff
https://media.ccc.de/v/34c3-9064-the_ultimate_apollo_guidance_computer_talk
======
mrspeaker
I kind of never thought too much about the moon landing until SpaceX hype and
the book The Martian got me interested in the skies. Someone here recently
posted [http://www.firstmenonthemoon.com/](http://www.firstmenonthemoon.com/)
which is a collection of video, audio, and data streams synced in real time of
the landing. It's so exhilarating and amazing. And it was the 60s! It was just
so rock and roll, an incredible feat.

~~~
acavalcante80
I know it's weird, but I love hear these audios while I'm coding and working!

~~~
jweather
Then SomaFM's Mission Control station may interest you:
[https://somafm.com/missioncontrol/](https://somafm.com/missioncontrol/)

------
mechatronix00
For those interested in the AGC development history, I highly recommend
“Digital Apollo: Human and Machine in Spaceflight” by David Mindell.

~~~
pinewurst
Also, "Journey to the Moon: The History of the Apollo Guidance Computer" by
Eldon Hall.

------
willyt
This interview on omega tau is pretty interesting also.
[http://traffic.libsyn.com/omegataupodcast/omegatau-167-theAp...](http://traffic.libsyn.com/omegataupodcast/omegatau-167-theApolloGuidanceComputer.mp3)

------
alephnil
A not so inspiring talk about a very inspiring topic. A much better talk about
the Apollo guidance computer was held at Code Mesh London 2015:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY45YE7ggng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY45YE7ggng)

~~~
rootbear
The comments on Youtube for that video are not kind. I'll watch all of it
later, but it seems to have some serious flaws. I enjoyed an older documentary
on the AGC that was part of a series called Moon Machines. The episode on the
AGC is here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YA7X5we8ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YA7X5we8ng)

------
netsharc
So the first minutes of the 2 guys doing the talk is just them speed-reading
what sounds like a Wikipedia entry.

I skipped ahead and it didn't get better, they sound like TAs reading lecture
notes.

~~~
keithpeter
Yes the commentary was a little fast paced, shades of Patrick Moore on Sky at
Night.

I personally found the _graphic presentation_ of the machine instructions and
machine design informative. I was pausing and stepping through frames quite a
lot.

57:38 or so for the code 1202 alarm. I have a much better understanding of
1202 from this presentation.

------
dfboyd
There is a small mistake in the talk: they say all the AGCs are either crashed
onto the earth, crashed onto the moon, not flown, or returned (and in
museums). There is still one AGC out there in space: the lunar module for
Apollo 10 was put into orbit around the Sun.

------
gimili
Offtopic question: anybody knows what kind of software they might have used to
build their slides? Some of the animations are really neat.

------
jweather
Anything by Michael Steil is well worth watching, but hold on to your hat. I
highly recommend his Ultimate Gameboy talk as well.

